

3-D Augmented Reality Games For Your iPhone - patricko
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/19/poppy-games/

======
jheitzeb
Here's a video about this (feat. some gamers):
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtXpEUkqVXM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtXpEUkqVXM)

